
Ethereum 2 Multiclient Testnet (Medalla) Launch Live Viewing - jules-jules
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvQdZ74i7Xw&feature=youtu.be
======
jules-jules
Ethereum 2 Multiclient Testnet (Medalla) Launch Live Viewing

